# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Air Condition 24000 BTU και πρίζα

## 0AGAN

Kαλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής.

Θέλω να βάλω ενα Α/C 24άρι (σαλονοκουζινοκαθιστικό 50+τμ). Μου έιπαν όμως οτι θέλει ξεχωριστή παροχή απο τον πίνακα. 
Κάνοντας ένα τσέκ, είδα οτι η πρίζα που προορίζεται για το A/C (είναι ψηλά στον τοίχο) έχει δική της, αυτόνομη ασφάλεια 16Α στον πίνακα. 
Το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο που πάει στην ασφάλεια είναι, με τη ματιά ενός άσχετου απο ηλεκτρολογικά, 2,5mm.

Θα το σηκώνει το μηχάνημα ή θα έχω θέμα και θα πρέπει να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## anmits2008

το καλωδιο ειναι μια χαρα....η ασφαλεια καλο θα ηταν να την εκανες 20αρα. και γω το ιδιο εχω στο σπιτι μου εδω και 15 χρονια χωρις κανενα προβλημα. και οχι πριζα...αφερεσε την πριζα αν εχει και συνδεση κατευθιαν στο καλωδιο. τα αμπερ ειναι πολλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην εσωτερική μονάδα έχει ταμπελάκι με τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά , θα αναφέρει τι προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής για την σύνδεση αμπέρ ασφάλειας σε πίνακα.
Αν είναι πάνω από 16 Α (που δεν το νομίζω γιατί για 16 Α μας πάει σε κατανάλωση 3520 W ) . Τότε θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσει την γραμμή με άλλη κατάλλληλη. Όλες οι πρίζες σαν μάξιμουμ έχουν τα 16 αμπέρ . Οπότε για περισσότερα από 16 αμπέρ συμφωνώ με #2

----------


## 0AGAN

Οκ.

Αρα σε πρώτη φάση, απο τη στιγμή που το καλώδιο είναι 2,5άρι το μόνο που πρέπει να έχω στο νού μου είναι η ασφάλεια και η πρίζα. 
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι το κλιματιστικό θα είναι inverter, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο στο θέμα της τροφοδοσίας κατα την εκκίνηση απλά το αναφέρω.
Υπάρχουν άλλες πρίζες, ειδικού τύπου-ασφαλείας ας πούμε που θα μπορούσα να αντικαταστήσω ή να συνδέσω κατευθείαν καλώδιο με καλώδιο?

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!  :Smile:

----------


## artur

Αν το κλιματιστικό είναι inverter τότε δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάζεις τίποτα :Wink:

----------


## mat2775

> Αν το κλιματιστικό είναι inverter τότε δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάζεις τίποτα



Καλησπέρα

Δυστυχώς το 2012 έκανα το μέγα λάθος και αγόρασα samsung κλιματιστικό
http://www.5050.gr/product_info.php?products_id=30600

πρόκειται για 24αρι το οποίο για να εγκατασταθεί έβαλε ο ηλεκτρολόγος 18αρα ασφάλεια στον πίνακα και το σύνδεσε απευθείας. Στό χρόνο πάνω, τον Ιούνιο του 2013, στην αλλαγή από ζεστό σε κρύο λόγο καιρού, έκαψε πλακέτες και ήρθε ο τεχνικός και τις αντικατέστησε. Μου είπε τότε οτι δεν θα πρέπει να το έχω κατευθείαν στο ταμπλό αλλά να παρεμβάλλεται μπρύζα με προστασία τάσης.

Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, πάλι με την αλλαγή απο ζεστό σε κρύο έκαψε πάλι την πλακέτα και πρέπει να φωνάξω πάλι των τεχνικό. Είπα να ρωτήσω όμως εδώ πρώτα γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό αυτό που λέει για την προστασία τάσης. Μήπως το λεεί σαν δικαιολογία γιατί το μοντέλο απο οτι διαβάζω και από άλλους είναι ελαττωματικό και καίει συνέχεια πλακέτες?

----------


## mixalis1988

> Kαλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το φόρουμ σας!
> 
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής.
> 
> Θέλω να βάλω ενα Α/C 24άρι (σαλονοκουζινοκαθιστικό 50+τμ). Μου έιπαν όμως οτι θέλει ξεχωριστή παροχή απο τον πίνακα. 
> Κάνοντας ένα τσέκ, είδα οτι η πρίζα που προορίζεται για το A/C (είναι ψηλά στον τοίχο) έχει δική της, αυτόνομη ασφάλεια 16Α στον πίνακα. 
> Το αντίστοιχο καλώδιο που πάει στην ασφάλεια είναι, με τη ματιά ενός άσχετου απο ηλεκτρολογικά, 2,5mm.
> 
> Θα το σηκώνει το μηχάνημα ή θα έχω θέμα και θα πρέπει να φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο?
> ...



Αφου το κλιματιστικο ειναι inverter και δεδομενου ότι η γραμμη δεν θα εξυπηρετει αλλα φορτια περαν του κλιματιστικου δεν θα εχεις κανενα απολυτος πρόβλημα.Την ασφαλεια σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα την κανεις 20Α.Ο ηλεκτρολόγος οπου και σωστα ασφαλισε την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη με 16Α ασφαλεια κατι ηξερε, ουτε του περισσεψε και ειπε να την χρησιμοποιησει ουτε τιποτε άλλο...Με την ιδια λογικη να βαλουμε σε ολο τον πινακα 32Α ασφαλειες να μην πεφτουν ποτε!

----------


## FILMAN

> το καλωδιο ειναι μια χαρα....η ασφαλεια καλο θα ηταν να την εκανες 20αρα.



Ναι. Απλώς δεν επιτρέπεται να μπει 20Α ασφάλεια σε καλώδιο 2.5mm2 και ούτε και χρειάζεται.

----------


## jean

Ξεθαυω το θεμα για μια ερώτηση, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν σύμφωνα με τις φετινές αλλαγές του ελοτ, τα 24ΒTU χρειάζονται 4αρι Καλώδιο? Όχι πρακτικά, ο ελοτ τι λέει με ενδιαφέρει!  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## pstratos

Ο ΕΛΟΤ δεν ξέρει οτε από BTU/h ούτε απο kcal ούτε COP, SEER κλπ  :Tongue2:  Μόνο τα Watt, Volt, Amper τον απασχολούν  :Wink: 

Βρες λοιπόν τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του κλιματιστικού καιμ λέμε και για τον ΕΛΟΤ

----------

vasilllis (24-02-21)

----------


## picdev

Εγώ μέτρησα το δικό μου , μέχρι 12αμπερ πάει . Σε 16αρα ασφάλεια το έχω . Δες τι λέει η συσκευή σου 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## spiros p

κι εγω 24αρι inverter εχω σε διπολικη 16αρα ασφαλεια εδω και 6 χρονια κανενα προβλημα εννοειτε περασα χωριστη 2.5αρα γραμμη απο τον πινακα μεσα απο τα κουτια με μονοκλωνο.κι εννοειτε χωρις μπριζα ενδιαμεσα .απευθειας συνδεμενο.και το εχω κανονα και ολη η οικογενεια η ασφαλεια του ερκοντισιον παντα κατεβαινει οταν ειναι το μηχανημα εκτος λειτουργειας..πρωτον γλυτωνω την πλακετα απο κεραυνους υπερτασεις δεης οταν λειπουμε η δεν λειτουργει ..δευτερο στο standby καινε ρευμα οι συσκευες και σε ενα χρονο ειναι σεβαστο ποσο αν εχεις 3 και 4 τετοιες συσκευες

----------

